# Where in Italy do you live?



## initaly

Where in Italy do you live? Do you like it there? Why or why not?


----------



## jane glover

*where in italy*

Hi

We live in Abruzzo and we love it, wouldn't go back to England for any amount of money.

Jane


----------



## maryann

HI, Jane,
My husband I have been to Italy a few times and in search of the city to move to permanently. Last year we felt that it would be Abruzzo, the region, but this Friday we leave for 16 days touring Calabria. What do you think of that? It appears beautiful and it seems to have captured the one element I could get in Abruzzo, the mountains, and the other being the closeness to the sea. Let me know, please, what you think, and perhaps pros and cons to Calabria. Would love to hear from you. I am of Italian heritage and am drawn to Italy and need it and love it and want to be there always. It will be within one to 2 years.
Take care,
MaryAnn


----------



## jane glover

*where in italy do you live*

Hi Maryann

You are right....Calabria is a beautiful place. 

For us Abruzzo had everything we were looking for with the mountains, the sea and the prices of the properties......you can get a lot more here for your money. We are only 30 mins from the sea and can see the mountains from our house. 

You say you are of Italian heritage???? have you gone through your family history to see where they originated from??? It is possible you could already own a small piece of Italy somewhere, as property/land is passed down through many generations and lots of people (especially American people) are unaware that they own the property/land.

My suggestion would be to come to Abruzzo for a house hunting trip also and compare the two. Im sure you will realise that every place in Italy is as beautiful as the next.

Regards Jane


----------



## maryann

jane glover said:


> Hi Maryann
> 
> You are right....Calabria is a beautiful place.
> 
> For us Abruzzo had everything we were looking for with the mountains, the sea and the prices of the properties......you can get a lot more here for your money. We are only 30 mins from the sea and can see the mountains from our house.
> 
> You say you are of Italian heritage???? have you gone through your family history to see where they originated from??? It is possible you could already own a small piece of Italy somewhere, as property/land is passed down through many generations and lots of people (especially American people) are unaware that they own the property/land.
> 
> My suggestion would be to come to Abruzzo for a house hunting trip also and compare the two. Im sure you will realise that every place in Italy is as beautiful as the next.
> 
> Regards Jane


Hi, Jane,
I was so happy to get a response and I thank you very much. In this fast paced world that we live in, it is nice when people take the time for small things. 
We have been to Italy in 2003 (Sicily, my heritage), 2005 (central and north of Rome), and 2007 (Campania and Abruzzo). The reason we went to those 2 regions was to narrow it down because I had ruled out Calabria. Abruzzo was distinctly the winner, but I did not want to live so high up on the mountains. I took notes of lower level towns, locations. I do think it is possible to find a lower level village that is maybe 30 min. from the sea there, don't you?

Jane, I forgot if you live there. May I ask the town's name? I loved Abruzzo.

My maternal and paternal grandparents are from Giarre, Sicily. I should check into that idea of property being there. Who knows? I guess it woud be the commune to check into? I am sure there must be anoffice where they know of names of property owners.I also plan on becoming an Italian citizen through my grandfather. Could also do it through my grandmother. My husband was born in France and came to the states at 21 mos. old. He is an American citizen and also French citizen. 

Are you happy in Abruzzo, then? I believe you live there for good. Are you putting up with the slowness ok? the red tape. I know we can deal with that, after all , the purpose of retiring would be to slow down and ease the stress.

Would love to hear from you again. We may end up being neighbors! If I can't find what I need, I will turn again to Abruzzo. Jane, may I ask, though, the cons which made you not decide on Calabria. We like to view both sides.
Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## jane glover

*my town*

Hello Maryann

I do live here permanently yes. My town is called Sant Eusanio Del Sangro in Chieti....it is about 30 mins from the beach and 1 hour from the mountains....it is a very beautiful little town where everybody is friendly and will do anything to help you, we love it...we have 2 children (Kieran, 9 & Nathan 7) and they also love it.
Sounds like you have done your homework on your ancestry, we don't have any Italian relatives. 
We fit in really well as we are very laid back, which is a must for the Italian life style.....
We have been accepted into the community by everyone, even the really old villagers.
For us Calabria didn't have the job prospects we were looking for, the properties were good and the areas were beautiful, but as we are only in our late 30's we still wanted to work and not retire fully at such a young age. We are doing well out here, we have 2 businesses now, one which maintains holiday homes and the other is a property devolpment company catering for the holiday market. Calabria is more of a holiday destination for us rather than a place to work and raise our children.
Hope this answers some of your questions???
I look forward to speaking to you again soon.
Jane


----------



## Karamia

My husband is from Sicily and we have our home there.
We were living there until January ,we had to come back to the UK to raise extra funds to finish our home.
And we CANNOT wait to go back!!
I love it there,the peacethe food,the outlook on life....
2009 cannot come quickly enough!!


----------



## maryann

Karamia said:


> My husband is from Sicily and we have our home there.
> We were living there until January ,we had to come back to the UK to raise extra funds to finish our home.
> And we CANNOT wait to go back!!
> I love it there,the peacethe food,the outlook on life....
> 2009 cannot come quickly enough!!



Karamia,
You share my enthusiasm! We visited Calabria for the first time this July to see if that is the area we want to live in, and it is. My maternal and paternal grandparents are all from lovely Sicily, from Giarre, near Taormina. I speak the Sicilian dialect, but want to learn proper Italian. We will be returning in July to find a home and then move in 2010. Can't wait. Love it, feel at home, and people are fantastic. Please write back; we can keep the flame going.
Marianna


----------



## dario

maryann said:


> Hi, Jane,
> I was so happy to get a response and I thank you very much. In this fast paced world that we live in, it is nice when people take the time for small things.
> We have been to Italy in 2003 (Sicily, my heritage), 2005 (central and north of Rome), and 2007 (Campania and Abruzzo). The reason we went to those 2 regions was to narrow it down because I had ruled out Calabria. Abruzzo was distinctly the winner, but I did not want to live so high up on the mountains. I took notes of lower level towns, locations. I do think it is possible to find a lower level village that is maybe 30 min. from the sea there, don't you?
> 
> Jane, I forgot if you live there. May I ask the town's name? I loved Abruzzo.
> 
> My maternal and paternal grandparents are from Giarre, Sicily. I should check into that idea of property being there. Who knows? I guess it woud be the commune to check into? I am sure there must be anoffice where they know of names of property owners.I also plan on becoming an Italian citizen through my grandfather. Could also do it through my grandmother. My husband was born in France and came to the states at 21 mos. old. He is an American citizen and also French citizen.
> 
> Are you happy in Abruzzo, then? I believe you live there for good. Are you putting up with the slowness ok? the red tape. I know we can deal with that, after all , the purpose of retiring would be to slow down and ease the stress.
> 
> Would love to hear from you again. We may end up being neighbors! If I can't find what I need, I will turn again to Abruzzo. Jane, may I ask, though, the cons which made you not decide on Calabria. We like to view both sides.
> Thanks.
> MaryAnn



If you wany my advice you wil probably find Abruzzo is the best place. It has beautiful countryside, mountains and sea. The people are laid back, friendly, the food is fantasatic, the wine too and, most important for a family move, there are decent job prospectives. 
My advice is to go north of Pescara, Roseto, Campli and Civitella are fantastic places, it is livelier and foreigners seem to fit in pretty easily. A german friend, who was then living in Wales, came on holiday a couple of years ago and has not pratically gone back!


----------



## maryann

dario said:


> If you wany my advice you wil probably find Abruzzo is the best place. It has beautiful countryside, mountains and sea. The people are laid back, friendly, the food is fantasatic, the wine too and, most important for a family move, there are decent job prospectives.
> My advice is to go north of Pescara, Roseto, Campli and Civitella are fantastic places, it is livelier and foreigners seem to fit in pretty easily. A german friend, who was then living in Wales, came on holiday a couple of years ago and has not pratically gone back!


Hi, Dario,
May I ask you how you have found Calabria? Perhaps there are things I am not considering. I do speak Sicilian, so-so and all understood me and were nice, but honestly, one never knows what people truly feel at times. Can you shed some light on this? They were so helpful and friendly, but is there something different toward foreigners in Calabria than Abruzzo?
MaryAnn


----------



## TNTRower

*Ciao from Ravenna*

I live in Ravenna.

Weather here is gorgeous. Four Seasons, the beach, Bologna is and hour, Venice is a little less than 2. Good food, fantastic history.

My family is not here with me but my co workers have young children here and everyone is enjoying it. The big drawback from my point of view is the lack of urgency in the way people do business over here.

It is fine if you do business with Italians only, but we are an international company that deals with everyone from the world over. Can be frustrating but I think it is not a Ravenna "Thing" as much as it is a "Bureauacracy Thing." 

Drew


----------



## dario

maryann said:


> Hi, Dario,
> May I ask you how you have found Calabria? Perhaps there are things I am not considering. I do speak Sicilian, so-so and all understood me and were nice, but honestly, one never knows what people truly feel at times. Can you shed some light on this? They were so helpful and friendly, but is there something different toward foreigners in Calabria than Abruzzo?
> MaryAnn


Well, I am not too polished on Calabria, but it might be helpful to know that any italian not from Calabria would not seriously think of moving there. Job prospects are rare, one of the poorest areas of Italy, the people there are hard to decipher, (remember, along with Sicily and the Naples area, Calabria is the home of the mafia organization called "'ndrangheta". Mafia organizations can only breed in the right atmosphere).
The people are wary and socially very backward. Any immigrant has a difficult time at first (I know, I myself emigrated to Italy 25 years ago), even in Abruzzo. Calabria would pose even bigger problems.


----------



## maryann

Hi Deborah and Ricky, I loved your message. We will be buying a house in July, 2009 in Calabria and I am excited. I really just hope that I can find what I want in 2 weeks. We know exactly what we want and the general area and our needs. So, you are happy in Italy?
I am going through hoops trying to find a reasonable price for shipping. I think I may leave a lot of furniture here. What did you use?
Tell me, I am trying to put euros in an American bank because of the high cost or euros. Running into walls. A few banks have said you cannot put foreign currency in an Amer. bank.

Would love to hear from you.
MaryAnn and Gordon


----------



## tigger

I'm near Bologna.


----------



## Aussie_in_sicily

I am in Catania, Sicily..
Been here 2 months and settling in. A real diffent pace from living in London thats for sure. 
I am learning Italian and adjusting to all the cultural differences. Love it here !


----------



## midlandpete

*where? whats good?*



jane glover said:


> Hi
> 
> We live in Abruzzo and we love it, wouldn't go back to England for any amount of money.
> 
> Jane


Whereabouts do you live in Abruzzo? we are coming out at christmas to have a look - did you find any problems?

any advice?

pete


----------



## maryann

maryann said:


> Karamia,
> You share my enthusiasm! We visited Calabria for the first time this July to see if that is the area we want to live in, and it is. My maternal and paternal grandparents are all from lovely Sicily, from Giarre, near Taormina. I speak the Sicilian dialect, but want to learn proper Italian. We will be returning in July to find a home and then move in 2010. Can't wait. Love it, feel at home, and people are fantastic. Please write back; we can keep the flame going.
> 
> 
> Marianna


Hello, Karamia,
May I ask a question? We are from the US and want to buy euros as they are declining in cost a little. Trying to find an international bank accepting accounts in euros. Seems none in America do. HSBC has an offshore bank in the Isle of Man.
We have never done offshore banking, nor online banking. My husband is concerned with bank collapses. He wants to feel that a secure organization is insuring our funds. HSBC offshore will insure each depositor for 50,000 pounds, but not if you open the account in Jersey. You have to open it in the Isle of Man. 
Isle of Man is not truly part of the UK; I read that it is a crown possession with its own administration and government.
Do you know if the Isle of Man would be a secure place for our funds? We are planning to try to find a home this July and place a deposit, in Italy. The bank said it is insured by the government of the Isle.
Thanks; I do hope i hear from you or maybe you know of a forum member who would know.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

jane glover said:


> Hi
> 
> We live in Abruzzo and we love it, wouldn't go back to England for any amount of money.
> 
> Jane


Jane, my name is MaryAnn. I have an important question which I need help on. I have done so much research that it is driving me nuts. We want to buy euros; we live in the US. In July we hope to find a home in Calabria. We need a bank that will accept euros. Do not have a bank account yet in Italy and will in July. Do you know anything about the insurance on accounts in the Isle of Man? HSBC Offshore is regulated by Jersey. You can open accounts in euros in the Isle of Man or in Jersey. Funny thing, the accounts opened in Jersey are not insured, but if you open on from the Isle of Man they are. (for 50,000 pounds per depositor). Problem is that we do not know if the Isle of Man is a stable government that truly will pay all the insurance if God forbid the bank goes belly up. Got to think of that these days. I have read that it is separate, a crown possession of the UK, but its own government. Do you know the answer? Can you direct me?
I really appreciate this. Thanks.
MaryAn


----------



## Nardini

I would suggest a lot of caution if looking to buy in Calabria. It is, certainly, a very beautiful place to visit - and spend a holiday - but there are many problems you will have to face if you chose to live there - not least, as already mentioned above, n'dranghetta.

There are a lot of problems with illegally built houses - including apartment blocks and entire holiday villages. Despite what some estate agents will tell you (or their alter-egos), your investment will be always at risk because of these issues.

Be very wary before you decide to gamble your money on Calabria. 

Stick to Sicily - it really is very beautiful and a fabulous place to live.


----------



## maryann

Nardini said:


> I would suggest a lot of caution if looking to buy in Calabria. It is, certainly, a very beautiful place to visit - and spend a holiday - but there are many problems you will have to face if you chose to live there - not least, as already mentioned above, n'dranghetta.
> 
> There are a lot of problems with illegally built houses - including apartment blocks and entire holiday villages. Despite what some estate agents will tell you (or their alter-egos), your investment will be always at risk because of these issues.
> 
> Be very wary before you decide to gamble your money on Calabria.
> 
> Stick to Sicily - it really is very beautiful and a fabulous place to live.


Hello, Nardini,
Are you Italian? Where do you live? I am thinking about wha you said. If we buy a home or apartment from a realtor, how can I be assured it is all legal? I was told by realtors that they do a search, you use a notary and he checks that all documents are legal and the house belongs to the owner, the seller. It all sounded good. Do you knowanything of the Scalea area?
Thanks.


----------



## Nardini

maryann said:


> Hello, Nardini,
> Are you Italian? Where do you live? I am thinking about wha you said. If we buy a home or apartment from a realtor, how can I be assured it is all legal? I was told by realtors that they do a search, you use a notary and he checks that all documents are legal and the house belongs to the owner, the seller. It all sounded good. Do you knowanything of the Scalea area?
> Thanks.


Hi Maryann,
Yes, I do live in Italy. I have lived here for 10 years, with my Italian wife - so we have 60 odd years of experience of Italian life, between us.

The basics are relatively straight-forward. Firstly, NEVER us a lawyer (notaio) proposed by the estate agent. Lawyers here in Italy have a duty to Italy itself - to ensure that the law is followed and complied with before their duty to you, as a client. Some lawyers work "around" this by having overseas offices, thereby claiming that they are subject only to the laws of that country. A bit convenient at times.

When you talk to your notaio, ask him/her about the legal status of the house/apartment. Do this clearly and make sure that he tells you about any "condono" that the property might have. A "condono" is a kind of late planning permission - but it is specific for both the property and also the use of the property.

If you are buying an apartment, be wary of the situation of the building itself with regard permissions and also the specific apartment that you are thinking of buying. It is possible that a building that was built with permissions correctly granted has been "added" to at a later date. If the property has electricity connected, make sure it is a residential, not a commercial supply. If it has no power, be exceedingly wary. An existing telephone connection is also a good thing to have, as an abusivo property will not have a legal telephone connection.

Above all, treat the realtor/agent as you would with one "back home" - i.e. with a certain amount of distrust. Find your own notaio - not too difficult to do with the help of your embassy in Italy. When you are dealing with property matters, put everything in writing and expect answers to be in writing - very clearly.

As far as my knowing anyone in Scalea - or having had dealings with anyone that might, I would suggest that you spend a few hours trawling through Google, with special reference to the names of the agents you are thinking of handing all your money over to.

Good luck.


----------



## scottsinton

*David*

Hi
We are from New Zealand and we bought a house in Abruzzo, Poggiofiorito, which is near Ortona, and we love it. We spend 3-4 months a year there,not enough. Our Italian is limited but improving, but the locals are fabulous. The scenery,food,and wine, is more than you can ask for. We have convinced other to buy in Abruzzo since we did.
Cheers


----------



## Robert Davies

*like you, just moved*

Hi my name is Bob and like you have just move to Calabria this time for good, and I think I got out just in time. All the best to you and your family. Bob


jane glover said:


> Hi
> 
> We live in Abruzzo and we love it, wouldn't go back to England for any amount of money.
> 
> Jane


----------

